# Cheese Platter



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Here is another cheese/chip & dip platter I made. It is maple, 13 1/2" across. It is finished with General Finishes Seal-A-Cell and followed by 3 coats of Arm-R-Seal then buffed. I also turned the knife handle for the cheese knife. I sold the other two for $70 ea.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice plate would make me a nice dinner plate just my size.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Glenmore

You don't get to eat the plate just what's on it    hahahahahaha I know how you big boys are hahahahaha  

=====



Glenmore said:


> Nice plate would make me a nice dinner plate just my size.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

No question about it, Bernie will be able to cut the cheese now...


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks guys. I only had 2 but sold both. Last year they didn't sell at $95 so lowered them to $70 and bang they were gone. So need to get a couple more made to keep on hand.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice work Bernie.
I really don't think that is big enough for Glenmore to eat off of!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Dave. I would have to leave the marble out for Glenmore.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Great Bernie now I lost that marble too.  Dave that is only the snack tray so I would think the dinner plate would be twice that size. Bj maple is tasty but I like birch much better.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Glenmore

hahahahahahahaha a great way to get some fiber, I guess...

==========



Glenmore said:


> Great Bernie now I lost that marble too.  Dave that is only the snack tray so I would think the dinner plate would be twice that size. Bj maple is tasty but I like birch much better.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Lots of fiber bobj3.


----------



## philland (Oct 3, 2008)

BernieW said:


> Here is another cheese/chip & dip platter I made. It is maple, 13 1/2" across. It is finished with General Finishes Seal-A-Cell and followed by 3 coats of Arm-R-Seal then buffed. I also turned the knife handle for the cheese knife. I sold the other two for $70 ea.


Bernie,

Tell me about the center please. Marble? What size? Looks like about 4". How did you do the impression area?


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

philland said:


> Bernie,
> 
> Tell me about the center please. Marble? What size? Looks like about 4". How did you do the impression area?


It is 6" and I get them from Craft Supply USA. The depression is turned made with scraper, bowl gouge and parting tools. I use a thin parting tool to make a line just inside the size hole I need. I then hollow out the depression to about 2/3's the thickness of the marble using a straight scraper to level the bottom. Then I use the thin parting tool to sneak up on the diameter. I used silicon to glue it in place. I make sure that some squeezes out around the edges to seal out anything from getting underneath.


----------

